

Reddit Moves Into New Offices - loganfrederick
http://blog.reddit.com/2011/07/its-time-for-us-to-pack-up-and-move-on.html

======
smackfu
Usually I expect to see all types of excess in new dot com offices, so bravo
reddit. That isn't much bigger than my apartment.

~~~
ilovecomputers
You obviously aren't aware of their plans with the new office:
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bxuVyoeXcVk/ThSWd0Svi7I/AAAAAAAAAD...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bxuVyoeXcVk/ThSWd0Svi7I/AAAAAAAAADE/hByZS2aQ9l4/s1600/office.jpg)

I think the Paul Graham statue will tie the room together perfectly.

